# Midwest Goat Hiking Group



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

So now that we're seasoned veterans (lol...after 3 months), I've realized anyone out here in the midwest who hikes with goats is a rarity. In know from taking to several folks there is interest out there. I've been camping since I could breathe air (tent camping that is) and have some backwoods camping experience in the smokies, rockies & Colorado trail. Now that my daughter is old enough to enjoy hiking for at least a few miles and we've got a few of our goats going (which alleviates the goatsitter problem), I'm starting to get serious about planning some overnight trips. There are some areas in southern indiana that after consulting with the CIWC (Central Indiana Wilderness Club) I know will work for goat camping. Of course, we've also taken lots of daytrips in Indiana State parks and love hiking Michigan, IL, Ohio and KY also.

It's time to put out a feeler to see who in the midwest would like to be part of a goat hiking group with message boards and group day hike and trip planning. I'm in Indiana but I see no need to put a state limit on a virtual group. I'd put a facebook group page together first and anticipate no fees for at least this year with perhaps a nominal administrative club fee eventually when necessary to cover costs. Reply if you're interested. You can private message me an e-mail, name & city/state if you are definitely in so I can organize....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You might like to know that you're not alone over there. Maybe you'd want to meet these people. There is a guy in Kansas too that travels all this way to camp with us over here.
http://www.packgoatrendezvous.com/


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

I live in indiana and that sounds great! Good luck! I am just waiting for a baby boy to train:/


----------

